# Chinese cop promoted for breastfeeding quake babies



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Jun 2008)

China cop promoted for breastfeeding quake babies Sat Jun 21, 10:32 PM ET



BEIJING (Reuters) - A Chinese policewoman who breastfed babies orphaned during last month's earthquake has been given a better job, prompting online protests that promotions should be awarded on merit, not merely for good deeds. 

Jiang Xiaojuan, 30, left her own baby with her parents and took part in the disaster relief work, breastfeeding nine babies, earning her the nickname of "the police mum" in the press.

She has since been awarded titles of "hero and model police officer" and "excellent member of the Communist Party", was appointed to the Communist Party of China Committee of the Jiangyou Public Security Bureau and became the bureau's vice commissar, Xinhua news agency said on Saturday.

Jiangyou, population 850,000, is a city near the epicentre of the May 12 Sichuan quake which killed more than 69,000 people with thousands still missing.

"Many people voiced objections when the Jiangyou government sought public opinion after making the promotion," Xinhua said. "They said an official position should not be used to promote a moral model."

There were also supporters of Jiang's promotion, saying that what she did showed she was a good public servant.

(Reporting by Nick Macfie; Editing by Valerie Lee)


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Jun 2008)

Can't imagine this was covered at the police academy! 
But, I guess if it saved some poor baby from death, but, getting a promotion out of it?  Some of her male counterparts might not have been too happy.
We've all heard of 'sleeping your way to the top', this takes it to a whole different direction.  Yikes!


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (23 Jun 2008)

As long as she's not incompetent, I would've promoted her too.  

To say that qualifies as going above & beyond in protecting the population is an understatement.


Matthew.


----------



## Sigger (24 Jun 2008)

Ever hear of formula? jeez [me=Sigger]shudders[/me]


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Ever hear of formula? jeez [me=Sigger]shudders[/me]



Lets see the water is contaminated, there is no refrigeration, and you couldn't get supplies to many areas.  Never mind that breastfeeding can support the immune system of the babies.  Think about it.


----------



## Sigger (25 Jun 2008)

Ok, I will think about it....
[me=Sigger]Thinks about it[/me]

now what?


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Jul 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Ok, I will think about it....
> [me=Sigger]Thinks about it[/me]
> 
> now what?



if that is your response, then think harder.... turn on ALL the grey matter.....

she did good work, and formula obviously wasnt an option... 

there... now that ive explained it to you, try again....  :


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2008)

Tommy said:
			
		

> if that is your response, then think harder.... turn on ALL the grey matter.....
> 
> she did good work, and formula obviously wasnt an option...
> 
> there... now that ive explained it to you, try again....  :



Don't waste your time.


----------



## Sigger (27 Jul 2008)

I thank you from the depths of my grey matter for the explanation. Now, I am whole again.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2008)

> Jiang Xiaojuan, 30, left her own baby with her parents and took part in the disaster relief work, breastfeeding nine babies, earning her the nickname of "the police mum" in the press.



Nothing in the article says that's _all_ she did ... perhaps it's just the "attention grabbing headlines" bit of what she did while taking part in the disaster relief work?

Much as thousands of other Chinese Police Officers did, who also left their own kids and families behind to go assist. Who's to say that she wasn't already well up in-line for this promotion _prior_ to the earthquake?

Of course her breast-feeding of the babies is going to draw attention from the press and earn her a suitable nickname. Either way, the papers are selling.


----------

